# Giving the Tourers Some Tough (and dirty) Love.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Heck, it had been at least 3 days since we had done a long ride....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well let's see, Williamsport is almost exactly 100 miles from DC. :idea:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Of course 100 miles out means it is going to be 100 miles home.

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Touring is fun. 

Dirt is fun. 

Riding is fun.

Anyone want to drop by the house tonight and help with a little bike cleaning? 

It'll be fun!


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow! It great to see MB1 on the Waterford and and Miss M on the Rivendell doing what they do best.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Reynolds531 said:


> Wow! It great to see MB1 on the Waterford and and Miss M on the Rivendell doing what they do best.


I hadn't been riding the Blue Waterford near enough since I retired in May and Miss M hasn't been on the Rivendell to speak of in the last year or so.

It was good to be back on those two beauties.

We'll have to remember to take them out more often.


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Ahem---just to make sure: you didn't do out and back in one day??


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Beethoven said:


> Ahem---just to make sure: you didn't do out and back in one day??


ohhh.... expect they did. Just a normal day for those two.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

oarsman said:


> ohhh.... expect they did. Just a normal day for those two.


That`s my guess too.

By gum, that sure was a pretty ride! And this bridge is awesome-


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

Is Miss M feeling okay, there was more that one pic with you IN FRONT of her!

Great pics, need to come out to the right half of the country and do some riding in the near future.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Beethoven said:


> Ahem---just to make sure: you didn't do out and back in one day??


Na, we were just putzing around.

2 days.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome pics as usual, you guys find some great looking routes...


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

Man that Pizza looks killer.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> ...By gum, that sure was a pretty ride! And this bridge is awesome-
> ...


It's the railroad bridge over the Potomac at Harpers Ferry. They put in a pedestrian walkway on it for the Appalachian Trail. Works great for cyclists too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

The tressle looks nice in B&W too, but you can`t see the curve, which is what makes it unique. AT is closed to bicycles, ain`t it? They just open up a few particular spots (like your bridge) for multiple use?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> The tressle looks nice in B&W too, but you can`t see the curve, which is what makes it unique. AT is closed to bicycles, ain`t it? They just open up a few particular spots (like your bridge) for multiple use?


I guess the correct way to state it is that large parts of the AT are closed to vehicles. 

Near Harpers Ferry the AT uses parts of the C&O Canal Tow Path, sidewalks and the bridge we are discussing as well as other bridges to cross freeways, railroads and other major rivers. Most of those crossings are open to other users.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Like a pink donation to some dragon in your dreams? 

AT runs right down main street of my home town. Open to bikes, cars, trucks, you name it. Hikers too.


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

I rode the Pacific Coast from WA to SoCal last year and this ride reminds me of it with all that beauty. Only difference was on the coast you are riding up or you're riding down but almost never are you riding flat.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow MB, that sure was a pretty ride. I too like that bridge. You certainly have some great places to ride in your area(s).

I was wondering something about the blue Waterford. Are your downtube shifters in friction mode? I remember you doing some threads about your Waterfords a few years ago, but can't remember some of the details. I remember it being a "non-standard" build compared to what most roadies think they want in a bike.

Bob


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Harper's Ferry is one of my favorite places in the East. Where did ya'll overnight?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Harper's Ferry is one of my favorite places in the East. Where did ya'll overnight?


Williamsport.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

What a ride!

Nice pix, too.

Makes me wanna go.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Another vote for your bridge shot. Great stuff!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like a great place to ride. How did you ever discover where all those dirt roads/trails go to?

Also I'm getting a new Waterford built up. Do you remember exactly which color of blue yours is, it sure looks nice!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> Looks like a great place to ride. How did you ever discover where all those dirt roads/trails go to?
> 
> Also I'm getting a new Waterford built up. Do you remember exactly which color of blue yours is, it sure looks nice!


1) We ride enough that it is pretty hard for us to get lost within 100 miles or so from home.

2) It is 2 blues. The fork blades, head tube and seat stays are medium and the other tubes are dark blue. Alas, I don't remember the names of the colors.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

MB1 said:


> 1) We ride enough that it is pretty hard for us to get lost within 100 miles or so from home.
> 
> 2) It is 2 blues. The fork blades, head tube and seat stays are medium and the other tubes are dark blue. Alas, I don't remember the names of the colors.


1) I should have known!
2) Thanks anyway. I'm planning on the same color as the Waterford on their site:
http://waterfordbikes.com/now/modelthis.php?blobid=564


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't understand Miss M. Why didn't she just ride down those circular stairs?


----------

